# "Überflutung" im Westen



## Newbie (19. Aug. 2011)

Hi zusammen,

gestern Abend ging hier im Westen "die Welt unter". Soviel Regen habe ich in der Kürze der Zeit schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.

Mein Regenauffangbehälter, der nur an das Dach eines kleinen Gartenhauses angeschlossen ist, hat innerhalb einer Stunde weit mehr als 1000L aufgefangen.

Teich und Terrasse sind kurzzeitig "zu einer Einheit verschmolzen". Teich völlig übergelaufen, die Stufen stehen normalerweise ca. 10-15 cm aus dem Wasser raus.

Schaut Euch das mal an.



Gruß, Dirk.


----------



## S.Reiner (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: "Überflutung" im Westen*

Morgen Dirk  du bist ja für mich um de Ecke :hai denn Gestern 19 ,30 ist in 2 Minuten ein leeres 250 Liter Fass übergelaufen .  Hoffentlich kommt es nicht noch schlimmer im Garten nur noch Pratsche weil der Boden das Wasser garnicht mehr schafft. Überlege schon ob ich den Garten nicht besser überdache


----------



## Uschi (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: "Überflutung" im Westen*

Hier hat es nicht anders ausgesehen, muß meine Baustelle Pflanzenteich auch erst mal ruhen lassen, ist eine Badewanne geworden


----------



## rumbalotte (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: "Überflutung" im Westen*

Jipp, war ziemlich heftig gestern Abend :shock von 19:30 h bis ca. 23:00 h Gewitter und Starkregen...heute Morgen ging der Mist dann weiter. Mein Regenmesser hat 50 l /qm angezeigt:shock


----------



## S.Reiner (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: "Überflutung" im Westen*

Es hat auch vorteile ich habe nun wieder Super Klares Wasser im Teich  mal so richtig durschgespühlt


----------



## S.Reiner (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: "Überflutung" im Westen*

Hier mal ein  Link vom Unwetter echt Schlimm     News zu tote bei rockfestival   Bei Goggle


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: "Überflutung" im Westen*

Hier im Süden von HH ging es so gegen 22.30 Uhr los mit Gewitter.
Der richtig starke Regen starte um 23.30 Uhr, mit Unterbrechungen bis in den frühen Morgen.
GsD keine großen Schäden zu beklagen.


----------



## cometa (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: "Überflutung" im Westen*

Bei uns hat es auch heftig geregnet....ne.. .geschüttet.
An meinem Teich hatte ich einen teil vom Wasser raus gemacht, weil ich Frischwasser zu fügen wollte.

Jetzt ist er wieder voll mit Regenwasser.
Also das ganze Spiel von vorne.



LG Tina


----------



## santos (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: "Überflutung" im Westen*

Hier in unserem schönen Saarland kam gestern nicht ein Tropfen runter 
Sorry ist fiess für die Leute,bei denen viel kaput gegangen ist, aber musste ich jetzt einfach schreiben


----------

